# Sea Nymph 14M - Should I mod it?



## cdn_traveller (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a '90s Sea Nymph 14M and have been debaing adding a flat floor and a casting deck for ages. I just found this site this week so thought I would ask your advice!

It is 14'6" long and the gunnels are at it's widest around 66". The base of the boat at the back is around 48" wideTransom is about 61" across). I would like to add a false floor in between the back and middle seats as well as the middle and front seats. I would also like to make a casting deck from the front seat to the bow and perhaps cover in the gas take area at the back to make a bit of a 'deck' there as well. 

Do you think it will be stable? I take it out in some fair water sometimes(northern ontario and the inner bay at Long Point in lake erie).

It is a high transom and I think the 30 that I have on it could handle the extra weight without much issue.

I would like to make sure whatever I do is removable for cleaning and such.

If you have any advice, I would really appreciate it!


Here are some pictures:















































Damage to seat bracket


----------



## delmonte67 (Jul 13, 2009)

No! This particular boat should never, ever be modified for any reason! :roll:


----------



## CarlF (Jul 13, 2009)

Sure, why not?  
Nice hull, must really fly with that 30 on it.
I would definately think about a floor, just makes standing & walking easier.
As far as casting decks, I will let the guys will similar hulls give advice on this that. I will reccomend you make sure to fix the seat brace if you will be resting the deck on it.


----------



## njTom (Jul 13, 2009)

Cdn I have a 1988 14R sea nymph and would not recomend putting a deck on it. I took mine out to the local lake and stood on the seats(advised by members on this site) and every seat I stood on was very tipsy. I just added floors and used it for what it is. You can stand in it low. I recently purchased a lowe 1448t jon to better suit me needs. very wide and stable. I hope this will help.


----------



## cdn_traveller (Jul 13, 2009)

delmonte67 - thanks for your helpful insight :wink: 

CarlF - It does go pretty well, never measured it though. I know when I used to have a 15 it would go great with just me in it and any more than that it was a crawl. Now I have had myself and 2 other full grown men plus a bunch of firewood, camping and fishing gear and it still planed up...much better. I am not sure how much the top speed changed, maybe I have the wrong prop on it...but that is another discussion!

NJTom - I went looking for the difference between the 14R and the 14M...as far as I can tell the 14R is 13'9" and my 14M is 14'6". The 14R is rated for a 25HP and my tag says it is rated for a max of 35HP...

I haven't ever stood on my seats while fishing, I will have to get it out and try that. I have stepped on the rear seat to get to the middle and it was always fine...but walking around the front seat I am not sure!

Anyone out there ever done this with this model by chance?


----------



## ben2go (Jul 13, 2009)

I would add a casting deck atop the front bench and false floors as you like.I wouldn't go higher than the top of the bench.It may become tippy in the chop that blows up in your area.


----------



## njTom (Jul 14, 2009)

I didn't know they were different widths. Our boats look almost the same. That is definatly an advantage for you. I hope it works out well for ya.


----------



## grizzly (Jul 14, 2009)

i'd put floors and a deck up front, looks like a perfect boat to make even better. my boat (link below) is only a 12' with same hull design and i don't find it tipsy at all, atleast not enough to bother me.


----------



## cdn_traveller (Jul 14, 2009)

njTom said:


> I didn't know they were different widths. Our boats look almost the same. That is definatly an advantage for you. I hope it works out well for ya.



From what I can tell, your boat has a max width of 62", mine was about 66" at it's widest spot...so not much different but it is a bit larger!

I can only hope that adds the stability your lacks...I will have to get it out on the water this weekend and see what I think. It seems to me that as long as I make it removable I have very little to lose!(ie. I am going to go for it I think!)

I really do appreciate the advice guys, I am sure I will have questions once I get into it.


----------



## delmonte67 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just pulling your leg a little bro!  Thats a very nice boat, and yes I would mod/deck it, you came to the right website. Most of the guys on here will give great advice on everything. Post pics on your progress! Here's a few start to finish photo's of my "v" hull 8) D.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 15, 2009)

It is very similar to my 1467 and mine is plenty stable with a deck and floor in it. I have the front and reap decks to the benchtop in height, and a floor between the benches about 5 inches from the tops ot the benches. I will post some pictures later on. Photobucket is doing maintanance at the moment.


----------



## spinfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a 14R sea nymph. What are the specs on the 14R compared to the 14M?? The year it was made is about 1985, it has a 15 HP johnson that has been totally gone thru, impellor, fuel pump and seals He's asking 1300. What do you think?? 
I want to fly fish off this boat in and around the delta here in ca. At is widest width it looks to be about 62". Any thoughts and opinoins will be helpful. Thanks Spin!


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a Lowe a1467 and i put a fishing deck on it and it works perfect for me check it out.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeierr67r8U
P.S. sorry we that we were making a video of the little fish thats the only one i have of the boat.


----------

